# 2012 season



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pis. Looks like a good season so far.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

At that point in the season where mother nature isn't sure if its rain, snow or just cold temps to freeze traps in the ground. With that in mind I started winterizing my active sets. This morning I was greeted by this fine male speciman. 46 lbs of totally upset coyote. The set was a pile of composted grass about 8 inches high. Trap bed was lined with straw chaff from barn floor. Trap was bedded and covered with a fine layer of the composting grass(just enough to hide the trap). Small bait hole was made with trap stake. LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.....Cheers ....Eric


----------



## Trapperjoe (Dec 9, 2012)

Man your having a good season! Heading out I the morning to finally get out some k9 sets hoping the weather will be descent for a while.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

TrapperJoe,
Thanks. Right now I want some snow and frozen ground.......then we will be trapping............Cheers ..Eric


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

FAAMECH said:


>


That looks like a big yote! Nice pics!


----------



## Zark (Jan 1, 2012)

FAAMECH said:


> TrapperJoe,
> Thanks. Right now I want some snow and frozen ground.......then we will be trapping............Cheers ..Eric


FAAMECH - is there any tips you can give about k9 trapping this late in the season when the ground turns rock hard? Do you use salt around your whole set? Do you have to remake more often? Seems like now that its frozen its a whole different game and I feel way less confident in my sets. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Zark said:


> FAAMECH - is there any tips you can give about k9 trapping this late in the season when the ground turns rock hard? Do you use salt around your whole set? Do you have to remake more often? Seems like now that its frozen its a whole different game and I feel way less confident in my sets. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should be much more confident now. The orange army is or soon will be gone, so less human scent. This means animals will feel more comfortable moving. Dispersion and shfit will be happening. Cold temperatures mean hunger. 

The down side is snow and drifting.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Give me the hard ground and some snow.... Best time to trap......Cheers Eric


----------



## Zark (Jan 1, 2012)

FAAMECH said:


> Give me the hard ground and some snow.... Best time to trap......Cheers Eric


Could you give a few pointers on how 
to manage the frozen ground? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Well..............I find the following procedure effective. Once I locate the LOCATION( important point)....I pound a trap bed into the ground..using the set trap as a pattern. Once i have the trap just below the surface, I sift some snow in the bed......and bed the trap . now this can be a challenge. But with some work the trap can be beded properly( solid with no movement)....Once beded Sift dry snow over the trap........As for guiding..real tough in the snow......so trap placement is paramount......Also.......once we get snow.. I really focus on eye appeal at each set......... with cold temps.. scents of your baits don't carry as far...but with everything white with snow.... a nice contrasting backing works WELL and gets them to investigate the set.....Cheers...Eric


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Found this 35 lb female waiting inpatiently for me this morning. Caught 8 yards from where I pinched number eight.....simple straw pile set...with straw chaff to blended in trap......Set another three hundred acres in the rain.. Not real confident in the sets as most were muddy......Early check in the AM.. Cheers......Eric QUALITY DEER MANAGEMENT.....ONE COYOTE AT A TIME......


----------



## Zark (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that's a nice one. You sure are doing something right. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

sure are some nice looking song dogs.

Almost makes me miss having them in my area.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

Threads like this are getting in the mood to trap!

I pulled everything so I could recover from the flu and get caught up in the fur shed. Only 2 beavers left to flesh this week and I am caught up. 

Looking forward to the #10/#11 double pictture tomorrow.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Furm........A double is on my list..........been close but the deer sprung the set before the second coyote got there... nice farm I set today.. weather made it challenging...... put out three doubles and numerous single.........I'm thinkin deer hunters LOVE coyote trappers AFTER deer seasson....Cheers Alll.....Eric


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

30 lb female. Caught at straw pile set. In front of a trail cam. Hope to get pics from land owner soon...Cheers Eric


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

With more snow on the way I expect the trapping to pick up. Not much posted on here of catches lately...Cheers...Eric


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

35 lb male caught on the same farm as the last three. Straw pile set, trap bedded in bed pounded out with hammer ..covered with snow. Yesterday this and the other set( double set ) had pair coyotes walk within foot and a half of the sets. Two days ago I remade this set. Didnt expect to have one this morning...Cheers...Eric







c


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catch!

Tomorrow we will be seeing #12 and #13 in the same picture together?

I hope so!

Keep posting those because you are keeping me motivated!:lol:


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Furm..#10 and #11 were on my Christmas List........So hopefully..#12 and #13 will fill that wish. Thats one accomplishment I have yet attain.........But its like playing the lotto..the more doubles you have out......you know the rest.....Planning on running traps till the middle of Jan to end of Jan.....Once we get enough ice here...My urge to trap gets overriddin by the urge to fish. Happy new Years to you and your family....Cheers Eric


----------

